# Natural Spalted Oak Moorhammer Inspired



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's my interpretation of a Jorge Sprave Moorhammer.
Found a Big deadwood Oak fork and hacked away everythng that wasn't a Moorhammer.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Really, really nice. I like the grain running down the length of the fork


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done! Beautiful.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent work! I absolutely love the simple lines and fine finish.


----------



## reeko (Jan 15, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Very nice job Wak.


----------

